# Breaking an older horse - am I nuts-o?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

When I got my mare (also an Arab) she was just green broke, coming off of a 5-10 year siesta from any work, AND 23. She's 26 now and I don't regret taking her on. It was a great experience. 
I'd encourage you to go for it. If you feel a connection with this horse, and have the skills and/or training help available to you, go for it!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Your Mom is probably thinking about all factors here; 15 is about middle age for many horses, and just like humans health can start to decline from that point forward. This is before the fact that it has not been made to do anything and it is harder to teach an old dog (horse) new tricks. This all being said, I tend to agree with Wallaby for one reason; the connection between horse and human isn't made everyday. Perhaps you are just the one to brighten this guys life. If so, he will follow you anywhere and do all you ask of him. If you take him on, good luck!!


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I honestly think that people make way too much fuss over a horse's age when it comes to starting them. Sometimes it is actually better to wait so that they are more mature. 

In your case I would say why not. I think you are fully able to develop a relationship with this horse if you're motivated and flexible. Personally I've never started anything older than 10 but that doesn't mean I wouldn't if something presented. I've retrained lots of horses - even one that was over twenty that had a little bad habit. I can't imagine how age can determine whether or not a horse is going to buck. I've only ever encountered one horse that bucked so much that nobody could ride it and he was below 5. In retrospect maybe different teaching strategies could have been used which may have made it easier for the poor boy.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'd say go for it. So what that he's a bit older, he could still make a great little riding horse. I think he might even thrive on having a "job", and a purpose, and it just might make a big difference in his attitude. Post pictures, I'd love to see this guy.


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys! I was thinking along the same lines as all of you, but after talking to my mom and her friend/trainer, I began doubting that I was being realistic, especially since I am kind of known for not being very realistic, though I do usually make my dreams real through sheer force of will. Here are some pics - I've been calling him Bandit the Brave:


















And I've been writing about him here: Forum - Nick - 9 yr old Arab Gelding


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

oh, and obviously (as apparent by the abnormal amount of white) he is some kind of arab mix.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the oldest horse that I broke was a 10-12 year old mare. She was a little more challenging than a younger horse and it took her longer to become supple, soft, and responsive, but she did eventually make a very nice riding horse. One thing that I didn't have to deal with when riding her was spookiness. I don't know if it was due to her age or her temperament, but that mare wasn't afraid of anything. She didn't have the squirrelly, scatterbrained reactions that many young horses have for the first few weeks of riding.

I say go for it. 15 is right in his prime and he's a dang good looking boy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, go for it! Sounds like you have the know how. He is adorable and his face markings are awesome!!! 

I broke one of my gpa's broodmares at 14. I thought she was cute and she was grulla, what wasn't to love? I found like smrobs said that she didn't have the sillies that a typical youngster has. She was pretty much unflappable from day one. I did find that she was a bit more stubborn and stiff, took longer to make her light and reponsive and she was laaaaaazy. She now belongs to a little girl who takes her trail riding every weekend and uses her to help move her father's cattle. You definitely can teach old dogs & horses new tricks


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

One of my first horses was gelded at 7 and broke at 10. He was always a pretty aggressive horse before he was broke, but he went through the right training. He was probably one of the best horses I've ever had. You could stick a three year old on his back and trust him.

I say go for it, and good luck!


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the positive stories, ladies and/or gentlemen! I just kept hearing horror stories from the few horse people I know at this point, and was starting to seriously wonder if I should not be getting quite so attached to the little ******! And yes, he is really adorable! He gives me that look in those photos sometimes, and my heart just melts. He tries to groom me back (though I do stop him as he does nip) and lets me kiss his face.  Plus he is a big, big mover with those gigantic hips of his!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you decide to bring him home, we would love to have regular updates of your progress with him and pictures. We are a pretty picture oriented forum and we always love pix of new horses (and new pix of old ones :wink.


----------



## perhapsimabandit (Feb 20, 2011)

Go for it! The only thing I would be extra cautious about is going too fast (especially if he turns out to be super train-able) - he's never had to develop the back or leg muscles required to carry a rider, so he's going to need a lot of conditioning to be in proper shape. Everyone knows (or should know) that the youngsters need time to develop but I feel like sometimes the old guys are overlooked in that regard - especially those who you can pull in from a year on pasture, get on, and go. (not your situation obviously, but something that comes to mind)

Have fun and post updates!!


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

UPDATE!! Well, it looks like Mr. Bandit is very trainable. He is my very special buddy at this point. He has stopped kicking, lets me brush his legs all over and even lets me pick up his front legs. Haven't tried the back yet. He free-lunges in perfect circles around me in a full sized arena, yields his fore and hind, and backs nicely. He's also cool with me just kind of draping myself over his back...and pretty much whatever else I want to do. Since I don't have any tack right now, we haven't tried saddling or bridling or anything. He doesn't bite so much anymore, though he is still very mouthy - often tries to groom me, sometimes tries to nibble. not sure how to cure that...he isn't doing it in any kind of malicious way, but I realize that he is much stronger than me and may unintentionally hurt me with his mouth.


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

gosh, what a kissable muzzle!


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I am subscribing to this thread because I am basically in the same boat except my boy is 6 and was a stud. So I will be interested in your progress...


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

oh wow he is a LOOKER! Love love love his markings! Supre cute guy! Im going to have to follow your progress with him if you take him on  I have been training the sort of 'forgotten' ponies here lately. For the past two years, out of the 8 horses ive done some sort of training with, only 2 were under the age of 5!!! My mare I bought a year ago, she was very green broke and 8yrs old. In training her I realized that shes mature, confident, and willing to TRY. Trained a pony who was a pasture puff and was given to a family member of the breeder because he wasnt as flashy as the other ponies they bred. He was 7, the LOVE of my life (I miss that guy, I moved farms and begged and begged for them to let me buy him but no :'( ) anyways, he again was confident, willing, and mature....for a pony lol. (also could jump 3'3 with me on him and hes only 12.2h. Upsetting that hes a pasture puff again simply because some breeder thought he wasnt worth it!) Took on two Appys for a short period of time for a friend...they were well....appys  Worked with a QH who had been trained then turned pasture puff so it was just some reintroducing which went fine. Ok, all of those had SOME sort of training, even though in 2 of the cases it was extremely minimal, and I found the ones I spent a lot of time with to be very very confident and easy. Especially to jumps, which made me think that ill wait to train my horses to jump until theyre older because they take to it much better! 

Ok, now the part to persuade you . Recently I took on an 11yr old Arab mare. She was born on the farm, used for breeding, and was only halter trained. Thats it. Never had anything else done with her EVER. The owner now wants to get out of breeding so is looking to sell the broodmares that are worth something (most are retired mares now) so Im doing some training so he can get something out of her. Her name is Fairah Val, she has wonderful bloodlines and is quite a good looking BIG BODIED arab. I have been training her off and on (whenever I have time) for about 2 months and she is EXCEPTIONAL. Shes so confident, trusting, relaxed, willing, and smart. I had a saddle on her the second day I worked her and she stood like a pro! So in my experiences, the mind set is sooooo much better in older horses to train them and they seem to take to it much better! I havent ridden her yet due to an injury on my part, but I feel that shes already at the point to where i can start the process of mounting up. Shes never offered more than a head toss to anything, takes any new stimuli with confidence and is willing to be trained and responds so well. I also figure I have a horse that is going to be going well into their twenties, maybe thirties, since they havent had the concussion of work for so long, especially on weak bones and joints like most horses who start young. Other than the appys not a single one has ever had any injury! <knock on wood> lol My mares 8 and only been under saddle for a year, other than the occasional walking hack because her past owner was timid and worried with her willingness to go so only walked her. Yes 8 is old to be started, but shes fully mature and I expect to be competing on her until her late teens and then just be a lesson horse until retirement. Im quite fond of my 'oldies' and truly dont know if ill ever buy younger than like 5 or 6 again!


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

read the other posts, I agree that it does take longer to get the softness...but, Ive been thrown many times in my life and id much rather take an older horse who takes longer to soften than the young ones that spook haha. It is very true, they are practically bomb proof but are stiff lol. Im training a 4yr old and am constantly on my toes because he spooks at EVERYTHING known to man! Hes half arab and likes to bolt :-/ no fun.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Subscribing. 

He's beautiful! I really love his markings.


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! He makes me so happy! we've also started going for walks so that he can adapt to the idea that he will be away from other horses, but that he will get to go back, too.

And apparently, he very well may be purebred - he looks it - and i didn't know it but Arabs come in a sabino patterning! He looks straight up polish arabian to me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing so good! 

I LOVE his face markings, very handsome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

UBER JEALOUS RIGHT NOW! wow what an awesomely beautiful horse :3 i want him haha and as far as training him, like so many people have said, the trainablity(sp?) of a horse doesn't matter much on his age like you have figured out! they do tend to be a little more set in their ways but its very much possible. the arab that i was leasing was 24 when i started 26 when he was sold, while i was leasing him i was doing flat work, trails, and jumping (very small but because of me not the horse) so a 12 - 15 year old not only is totally trainable but still most likely has many years of good use-ability to enjoy him and have fun  wow what a gorgeous horse


----------



## mayflyaway (Mar 21, 2011)

oh, and by the way...I have told the rescue that I will be adopting him. Planning on moving him closer to me in a month or two... we need to get him to a point where he is more "barn safe." He doesn't respect fences (ran through the electric fencing twice in the last two weeks!), but he no longer kicks (like I said), and he can now be haltered by anyone and is much calmer when people enter his stall. Still scared of hoses, but is much less fearful of things in the barn and more curious than anything. When he is able to have his feet done by the farrier - that will be a milestone - I'll feel comfortable moving him at that point.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's wonderful. Congrats!!! I'm sure he'll make a lovely horse for you .


----------

